# wireless Intel 8260AC not detected on installation



## mrjayviper (Feb 9, 2019)

as above. I know it's supported by the built-in iwm driver so it should work? I have a very old Atheros WiFi card and that's detected during installation but because I need to move the location of the PC to a different room, the WiFi has been very very unstable.

Any ideas on how to detect the Intel card on installation? I used the 11.2 installation ISO.

Thanks


----------



## scottro (Feb 9, 2019)

Most Intel cards require firmware modules to be loaded.  Look at man iwm which will tell you what should be placed in /boot/loader.conf (sometimes elsewhere) before the system can see the card.  Don't worry about the compile into the kernel stuff, go down 2 or 3 paragraphs where it says alternatively, to load at boot. I'm guessing it's going to be 8000 or 8265, don't know which. 
Also, don't expect 802.11ac speed.  While FreeBSD can use a 5GHz channel, it doesn't get the same speed as Linux, I don't know if any cards can get actual 802.11ac speeds on FreeBSD. I think I've read of some people doing it with Atheros cards, but I haven't heard of it with any of the Intel ones.  My own experience, with 7260 cards, has been that it it can't.


----------

